# LCD Monitor Recommendations



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sigh.... my Samsung 900DF monitor is all blurry. It figures. The monitor was manufactured in September 2003, and now it is going south. This is a hint that I have to get a good monitor fast.

I'm looking to get a 24" or 26" widescreen monitor. I would like a DVI input and, if possible, a HDMI input. I'm also looking at a fairly low ms rate for some gaming. From what I can see at newegg, most of the monitors do not rotate 90 degrees... oh well.

Any suggestions? I've been looking at the ASUS VK266H but am looking for suggestions.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009155&Tpk=G24

I bought this monitor back in November, and I love it. Has VGA, DVI, and HDMI inputs. Have it hooked up to my two computers and my VIP 722. It even passes the 1080p/24 test for E*'s Dish on Demand events in 1080p


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

http://reviews.cnet.com/best-lcd-monitors/


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

deltafowler said:


> http://reviews.cnet.com/best-lcd-monitors/


I have this unit, very nice:
http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6272


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I purchased this one from Newegg. DVI and VGA no HDMI though. This one is 22"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

not sure what specs as can't view monitor (firewalled) but I can say I recently upgraded from a f1703 HP 17" moniter made in 2003 to an Acer 22" & all I can say is wow, don't over look this as most users on newegg.com have said same thing price vs. pq is excellent but alas you are comming from a higher quality brand unsure what spec's you used to (my old HP had 350:1 contrast ratio) but check their 24" as has good reviews as well


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

I am partial to Dell and Samsung monitors myself. All the ones I have gotten from them have been great quality and last forever.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009125

Picked up two of these on Black Friday deals... love them!! I use one as a TV on my DirecTV HD DVR and one as a desktop monitor.


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

General consensus, the acer monitors are good


----------



## steve053 (May 11, 2007)

davring said:


> I have this unit, very nice:
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6272


^^^

Have the same one as well. Excellent monitor IMHO


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

I've got a 22" LG that I like very much. No HDMI, but DVI to be sure. 

What's more - 2ms response time!


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

davring said:


> I have this unit, very nice:
> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6272


i also have this monitor, very happy with it


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

I've been debating on upgrading to this monitor lately.

http://www.shopping.hp.com/product/display/display/1/storefronts/FF621AA%2523ABA;HHOSJSID=T9HtJMvQY3WJGSnLVb5gHdL8Jp5PY2xmZwvmhxnTyDMgxzTQN1pV!2119703691

But,that $550 price point has me holding off for awhile.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

When I bought my Samsung 22 inch monitor, I looked at other monitors. The ones in which I could clearly see the reflection of the store's lighting were rejected outright as I have a well lit room. I have been pleased with this monitor so far.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

sideswipe said:


> not sure what specs as can't view monitor (firewalled)


Huh?


----------



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Mark Holtz said:


> Any suggestions? I've been looking at the ASUS VK266H but am looking for suggestions.





deltafowler said:


> Huh?





fwlogue said:


> I purchased this one from Newegg. DVI and VGA no HDMI though. This one is 22"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009145


I was firewalled & couldnt get to newegg @ the time to see the specs on moniter looking @ for comparison, btw fwloge same moniter using myself had for about 3weeks no complaints so far even though 22" however 24" is near identical Mark


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009125
> 
> Picked up two of these on Black Friday deals... love them!! I use one as a TV on my DirecTV HD DVR and one as a desktop monitor.


+1


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

sideswipe said:


> I was firewalled & couldnt get to newegg @ the time


That makes a lot more sense than what I thought you were saying. :grin:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm starting to see some nice 22"-24" LCD displays locally in the $139 - $159 range (such as Fry's and specials at BB).

I'm holding off to get one myself until I see what I consider a good model unit with good specs in the $140 or less range...then I'll pull the trigger and upgrade. 

Some of the units in this thread are phenominal units...just to pricey for the value I'd get out of the larger display - mostly to aid my old eyes... :lol:


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i also used to use an Olevia 27'' LCD tv for my office monitor before i put it in one of the kids rooms. it was my favorite monitor to date, and the built in speakers were nice as well.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Thanks for the recommendations. I've ended up going with the ASUS VK266H monitor partially because of the built-in inputs for both HDMI and component video. Not only will I have a nice monitor for work, but also for watching BluRay movies. The monitor should arrive at work Thursday.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For whatever it's worth: The monitor is on it's way to me. However, since I ordered on Saturday, the price has rocketed from $379 to $429.


----------



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

OUCH!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

The monitor arrived today. Did I mention that it was a monster? But, the picture is nice and sharp. Here are attached the old and new monitor photos. More in a few days.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats and enjoy the new monitor Mark.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Recently bought this:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236051

We're pleased sofar.


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Buy.com e-mailed me about this monitor this morning.

http://www.buy.com/prod/famous-maker-24-inch-lcd-vivid-color-widescreen-height-pivot/q/loc/111/210520254.html?adid=17654&dcaid=17654

24" Widescreen LCD Monitor,with Digital HDMI with HDCP and Analog 15-pin D-sub VGA connections.
According to customer reviews,it is a rebranded HP 24" monitor,capable of handling 1080p resolution.
Current price is listed at $209.99.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I imagine that by the end of the year, these monitors are going to get cheaper. If your video card supports DVI, by all means get a monitor where the plug is DVI. I believe that for LCD monitors, DVI is somewhat better, plus you don't have to auto-adjust a monitor for the signal. The problem is that DVI-based KVMs are more expensive that VGA-based KVMs.

Another issue is that many websites (including Toastmasters District 39  and DBSTalk) are not optimzed for widescreen. The screen is TOO WIDE for good reading. I've found two plug-ins that will allow me to resize the Firefox window to a more managable size:
Web Developer Tools
Yet Another Window Resizer
Window Resizer
I really would like to find another utility that will allow me to resize other Windows programs. I'm currently trying out FreeSnap at the moment.


----------

